
Show HN: New interface for Reddit – What do you think? - hunterist
http://www.9reddit.com/subreddits
======
thinkingkong
Hey - criticism will be harsh because your decisions are polarizing. Something
to remember is that things that are easy to do happen more frequently. So your
decision to promote subreddit listings as the "first clas citizen" of your app
is detrimental to peoples primary motivation.

Consider your users. When they go to reddit what do they want to do? Look at
content mostly it seems. Let them do that first, and perhaps your subreddit
discovery mode could slot into that.

Good luck and please keep building things. :)

~~~
hunterist
I think reddit is easy to comment but 9reddit can help users can check media
faster.

Thank you

It was wrong when showing the subreddits link on this topic.

------
gruez
1\. going to /r/videos causes firefox to freeze for 10-20 seconds, probably
from all the embeds loading at once

2\. stickies, in their entirety are always shown. They should be collapsed to
just titles to be less obstructive.

3\. I get where you're going with the narrow container (enhances readability?)
but I never found reddit's wide container to be an issue.

4\. voting stuff on the right breaks my workflow[1]

5\. 9reddit: seriously? I thought redditors hated 9gag.

[1] [https://xkcd.com/1172/](https://xkcd.com/1172/)

~~~
GauntletWizard
I'm pretty sure this is a joke, and #5 is the context; The layout of 9gag is
very similar to this one.

~~~
hunterist
I thinks the most important that is easy to use. I don't mind it's similar or
not

------
austenallred
In all seriousness, you ruined the best thing Reddit had going for it.

The vast majority of the time I'm using Reddit I just want to be entertained.
With what? I don't know, with all the stuff I like and have subscribed to. I
want to go to Reddit.com and see a bunch of stuff I like without having to
think. That's 99% of the use case.

Way to take a crack at it and try to see things differently, but the fact that
I have to make a decision of _what_ I want to see first completely kills the
experience for me.

~~~
adenot
Just browse / instead of /subreddits to see frontpage content. Not sure why
this thread links to /subreddits.

~~~
hunterist
Yes, you're right. It's my mistake. Thank you

------
BorisMelnik
I'll tell you why I _love_ it - it just feels intuitive. I don't even think
about where I want to click, it is almost as if the section appears before me
before my brain even realizes it. All the fluff / stuff I don't click on or
use regularly is hidden, and easily acceptable. A little narrow on my super
widescreen desktop monitor but other than that 9/10

~~~
hunterist
Thank you. it makes me more motivation :)

------
sebastianavina
1\. doesnt work without javascript 2\. lots of space wasted 3\. pulling others
content vs linking to other websites... reddit is about the comments, not
about consuming content on the same page.

~~~
hunterist
1\. Yes. Currently, all browsers can support javascript.

2\. I have no plan now for these spaces.

3\. What you said is similar to what i think

------
bhsiao
What currently happens on reddit: the user (1) opens reddit (2) reads a page
of titles without minimal scrolling, and (3) opens links that interest them.
What happens with your design: the user (1) opens reddit and has to click
through a directory, (2) has to scroll aggressively to go through content, and
(3) is forced to look at everything. I'm not sure this is an improvement.

Also, two of the best things about reddit are its content density and assumed
intelligence of the user. Where sites like Facebook spend hours picking the
right icon at the right size for the laziest of users, reddit shows the
relevant links and info about each post as a small row of text. These seem
like (good) intentional design choices to me.

I get it's fun to design these "alternate interfaces" and I'll state
emphatically that there's nothing wrong at all with doing so. reddit just
isn't broken in any ways this fixes.

~~~
hunterist
I don't improve reddit, just make it easier for busy redditors

------
pdq
You turned Reddit into a Facebook feed (or LinkedIn feed). I don't think
that's an improvement.

~~~
hunterist
Yes. I don't improve reddit. Just easy to check media contents

------
kagamine
First off, the default landing page should not include NSFW, and when I
changed to the SFW tab, because having "cumsluts" in red lettering on my
screen isn't considered part of my job, I got NSFW subs in the SFW list, for
example /r/WTF.

And everything everyone else said. I hope this is a joke as the name suggests.
Reddit actually has good UX, especially with RES added, as it provided content
first and is easy to read.

ONe of the biggest mistakes imo is to show the number of subs to a subreddit,
this should be hidden within a filter, as most subbed subreddits are not worth
much, whereas smaller subs, like linux4noobs, are worth a lot. This design
maintains the flotsam and jetsam at the top while keeping hidden the coral
reef below, which is the one problem reddit actually needs to fix.

Still, it was a 9gag gag anyway.

~~~
hunterist
1\. I will consider for next update. Thank you

2\. Reddit is good for comments but 9reddit is good for checking media
contents

3\. I don't think so.

4\. This is a modern design not only 9gag

------
yeukhon
No. Stop thinking about fancy modern UX. Forget it. Criaglist is still
profitable with a horrible minimalist layout. Reddit is a million times
better... so stick with the old version man.

~~~
adenot
Many "profitable" websites have the newsfeed style and works wonders for them.
I believe it's a valid attempt to make reddit's UI a little better, obviously
not everybody will like but it definitely has a public.

------
CamperBob2
I paid for 4 million pixels. I want to use them.

~~~
hunterist
Don't worry. I will add more ads for you lol

------
EC1
Seems like you only embedded a "mobile friendly" layout really awkwardly in a
desktop container.

~~~
hunterist
For both :)

------
elaus
I think most people in the comments don't realize that this seems to be a joke
hinting at the deep repulsion of 9gag on reddit (as it's accused of stealing
reddit's content). The page looks like 9gag but with the content of reddit -->
9reddit.

Therefore I guess design choices were not made on best usability or with the
goal of improving the current reddit layout.

That said I probably won't use it in the future, but it's nicely done :)

~~~
hunterist
9reddit is easy to remmember

I assume you are visiting
[https://www.reddit.com/r/funny](https://www.reddit.com/r/funny) then add 9 to
this link, you will see new things happen. This is the reason why I created
9reddit.

------
steven2012
The reason why this doesn't work is because the front page of reddit chooses
based on the community what the most interesting posts are at that moment in
time.

There is nothing like this here. I have to click on a subreddit, of which I
know nothing about, and then the content may or may not be relevant or
entertaining.

That's simply not what reddit is.

~~~
hunterist
Sorry, I showed a wrong link. The homepage I showed actually is a subreddit
page. :)

[http://www.9reddit.com](http://www.9reddit.com). Try again to see, please

------
alexisnorman
The waste of space makes me wonder how it'd feel in a grid layout instead of
one big column. Maybe throw some bootstrap on there, add some rows and col-
lg-3 classes to the posts and it might feel a little better. What's your goal
with this?

------
BorisMelnik
another note (not criticism) - its sad to say, but when you get a company like
reddit that is YC backed and hard pressed to find new streams of revenue, UX
really isn't the front runner when it comes to new design changes.

take 9reddit.com for instance, one thing I just noticed was the lack of
"share" button on the front page (under each post.) while this may seem like a
minor setting to most, and probably an under-used feature it probably accounts
for a very large percentage of traffic over the course of any given day.

so while this newer version may be super intuitive (I think so anyway) easy to
use and most of all CLEAN, getting Reddit to actually adopt it is a huge
hurdle.

~~~
hunterist
Reddit has a lot of user so design change is too hard. This interface is not
an improvement.

I will add share button to 9reddit later. Thank you

------
darkstar999
I'm not seeing any posts. Did you hit a throttle?

~~~
hunterist
Can you check again?

------
asadlionpk
If you could somehow make it more light-weight and useable. It might be good
for "9gaggers" to browse some original content.

------
brobinson
Makes browsing the image-based subreddits a breeze. Wow.

I wouldn't use "reddit" in the domain name, though.

------
mistermann
I actually kinda like it, for subreddit discovery I think it's a decent way to
go about it.

------
techaddict009
You probably violate TOS of Adsense by using ads on content you dont own!

~~~
Tinyyy
What about all those mobile Reddit apps? They run ads too!

~~~
hunterist
I don't have mobile reddit app.

------
BorisMelnik
side question: anyone have any good examples of apps or web apps such as this
that have taken off to the point where it became more popular than the parent
app?

------
wdstash
Reminds me of a less readable Yahoo! circa 1997

~~~
cskelly
But w/o a gray background.

------
vferreira
Too big!

~~~
hunterist
Just tiny :P

------
NamPNQ
Short comment is :-1:

------
x5n1
no gusta.

